# 3D Objekt erstellen und darstellen



## Stephan191 (28. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar hilfreiche Instruktionen wie ich mir ein 3D Objekt selber zusammenbauen kann. Es soll sich hierbei um einen länglichen Zylinder und einen Kegel handeln die zu so einer Art Bleistift zusammengefügt werden.
Achja vielleicht hat ja dann noch jemand nen Tip parat wie diesem Objekt fortlaufend neue Koordinaten und Orientierungen im Raum geben kann.

Im voraus schonmal danke

mfg Stephan  :?


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Mrz 2005)

Mach ne BranchGroup für das Ganze, darunter hängst du eine TransformGroup, daran kannst du dann einen entsprechenden Interpolator für die Bewegung hängen mit Verweis auf die TransformGroup, und an die TransformGroup hängst du dann einen Cylinder und ein Cone.


----------



## Stephan191 (28. Mrz 2005)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!
Aber da ich mit Java3d noch nicht so viel gearbeitet habe --> gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein bißchen Beispielcode damit man weiß wie so was auszusehen hat?
Vielen Dank

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Mrz 2005)

Z.B. hier das Beispiel zu den Geometry-Hilfsklassen.


----------



## Oxygenic (14. Apr 2005)

Ich empfehle das hier: "Java 3D für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene" zu finden auf http://java3d.virtualworlds.de/books.php


----------

